# Anyone had experience of JOMASHOP



## Kev7950 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi there people, I have seen a watch I like on this website called Jomashop.Has aanyone had experience of shopping with them?Was so close to spending money, then thought I had better check. Any advice greatly appreciated .


----------



## Slim Geezer (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm certainly no expert, but if the watch is expensive, I'd make sure they offer a world-wide manufacturer's warranty. They might be an authorized dealer for some brands, but not for others. If they offer their own warranty, service will probably be done in a questionable manner by a questionable technician. I'm basing this on what I have heard and read, not from experience.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought an Alpina from them a couple of years ago whilst working in the USA. No problems at all.


----------



## irons (Nov 16, 2016)

They're grey market sellers, so warranties might not be kept by the watch company. Also if you're ordering from the UK remember you may get caught with the dreaded import duty tax. So any savings made might be offset by 20% tax. Though with a bit of luck the watch might get through without a problem. But if you have that bit of luck you can pick up a bargain.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

They are a well known and reputable site, quite a few of the watch youtubers regularly throw in reference to them when examining what savings are available on new watches.


----------



## Kev7950 (Sep 5, 2017)

Many thanks for the information , I might give it a go. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Slim2500 (Jul 10, 2016)

You could try creation watches link here http://www.creationwatches.com/ They offer a 2 year warranty on the watches if that's any help


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah I've bought from them without issue


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Agree with the other first person accounts. I have had 2 rather high dollar dealings with them and not even a hitch. Rule #1: Do Not remove any of their tags, make no strap/bracelet adjustments or changes and all will be fine. Once you decide to keep, make adjustments, swaps, as you wish.


----------



## captain duff (Sep 21, 2017)

irons said:


> They're grey market sellers, so warranties might not be kept by the watch company. Also if you're ordering from the UK remember you may get caught with the dreaded import duty tax. So any savings made might be offset by 20% tax. Though with a bit of luck the watch might get through without a problem. But if you have that bit of luck you can pick up a bargain.


 Yes, I got a Certina auto from them a couple of years ago, no probs, fast service (DHL from memory) and everything perfect with the watch which I'm wearing now (although as has been said they are 'grey' market so no manufacturer international 2 year warranty). The only problem was that while I had hoped to avoid getting the import duty (customs only select one in so many small packages for checking so I figured the odds were on my side), Joma/DHL added the duty officially at their US end (they obviously have a link with UK customs) which I had to pay here in the UK before collecting from the local DHL depot. It meant that the watch was still cheaper than on the high street, but only by around £50 rather than the £150-odd I was hoping for, but hey, I remained a law abiding citizen


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I use them a lot, very fair price, awesome service, quality product... Do it and you'll use them forever.


----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

Just adding to this. The word elsewhere on the web isn't very positive in many cases. I wish I'd have read about them before buying from them.

I bought a Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day Date last week from them, which they said was in stock.

USPS awaits item...still

So, my 600 federal reserve notes are tied up and no sign of having a watch to show for it.

This is my one and only experience buying from them. I almost never buy GM, but took a chance on joma.

It will be my last.

They're also very rude in their email communications, from my experience after I contacted them to ask what the holdup is.

At this point, I suspect they're trying to aquire the watch, even though they said it was in stock. Not confident that I'll get one that hasn't been already purchased and returned by someone else, or perhaps a dealer display or something like that, but I'll see, I suppose.

I ordered the black Bulova moonwatch, that's right, I said it, moonwatch, I think I'm gonna call it my Bulova Dark Side of The Moon watch, heh heh, on the same day, from a seller also located in New York, and it arrived today.

Anyway. That's my experience. Take it for what it's worth, if anything. Never again, though.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Slim2500 said:


> You could try creation watches link here http://www.creationwatches.com/ They offer a 2 year warranty on the watches if that's any help


 Have you ever tried to return a watch to Creation under warranty? Good luck with that. It's worthless.

This isn't to knock Creation because I've bought tons of watches from them with no problems, but you buy with the expectation that once it's delivered, you're on your own.


----------

